# Dialer Intexus GmbH



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe User,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Telefonrechnung von der Telekom.
Bei mir hat sich der oben genannte Dialer ohne mein Wissen und ohne jegliche Bestätigung durch mich in meine Programme auf meinem PC installiert und zwar über die Rufnummer 090090001260 (für ca. 27 Sekunden mit einer Höhe ohne MwSt von 25,81 €).
Nun habe ich ersteinmal, wie auf der Seite www.dialerschutz.de geraten, Einspruch gegen die Telekomrechnung eingelegt. Gott sei dank, sage ich mal, ist der Rechnungsbetrag nicht sehr hoch.
Jedenfalls hat mir gestern die Telekom geantwortet, dass sie keinen Fehler feststellen können und ich zur Zahlung verpflichtet bin. Wie gesagt, habe ich keine Bestätigungen angeklickt, daß sich ein Programm oder Ähnliches bei mir installieren soll. Ich habe lediglich im Internet mich auf die Suche nach Tuningangeboten begeben und dabei muss sich dieser Dialer den Tag eingewählt haben. Erst mein Virenschutzprogramm hat, nachdem die Internetverbindung durch mein Dialerschutzprogramm gekappt worden ist, mich beim Durchscannen der Programme auf den Dialer aufmerksam gemacht.
Nun habe ich ersteinmal die Telekomrechnung für meine anderen Telefonate ohne den Dialer bezahlt.

Was mache ich jetzt, wenn die Firma oder die Telekom mich mahnt? Ich habe gesehen, dass einige andere Nummern dieser Firma bereits bei der Regulierungsbehörde gesperrt sind.

Weiß eventuell jemand Rat?  

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Karo


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2005)

In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums.
 Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.

cp


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo cp,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Die Seiten hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut und auch einiges gefunden. Mein Problem ist jetzt nur, Du schreibst, dass ich der Telekom mitteilen soll, welchen Betrag ich bezahle und welchen nicht. 
Nunja, ich habe gestern den Betrag ohne Dialer überwiesen ohne die Telekom zu informieren. Sollte ich jetzt trotzdem nochmal was schriftlich machen?

Bei www.dialerschutz.de hatte ich leider nur gefunden, dass ich die Rechnung ohne den Dialer begleichen soll, ohne den Vermerk, dass ich dies der Telekom auch noch mitteilen müßte.

Deswegen wollte ich jetzt ersteinmal abwarten, was weiter passiert. Oder was meinst Du?

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe
Karo


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2005)

Ergänzung:

Unter der genannten Nummer sind  833 Dialer registriert , davon heißt ein einziger  Intexus[*.exe
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1584258

es wäre zu überlegen, Intexus anzusprechen, was für ein "Content" sich dahinter verbirgt 
da Intexus  als Inhalteanbieter,  Registrierungsverpflichteter und Vertretungsberechtigter
in Personalunion registriert ist .
( Intexus GmbH Scharnweberstrasse 69 12587 Berlin DEUTSCHLAND ) 
Falls es ein anderer Dialer sein sollte , müßte Intexus auf Grund  des  immer wieder 
als fast perfekt  dargestellten Abrechnungssystems in der Lage sein zu sagen welcher Content 
abgerufen wurde.

cp


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo cp,

ja, diese Angaben habe ich auch raus bekommen und die hat mir auch die Telekom geschickt.
Auch die Intexus.exe Datei habe ich auf meinem Computer noch (aber isoliert).
Wäre es gut ersteinmal abzuwarten?

Karo


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2005)

Karo schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat sich der oben genannte Dialer ohne mein Wissen und ohne jegliche Bestätigung durch mich in meine Programme auf meinem PC installiert und zwar über die Rufnummer 090090001260 (für ca. 27 Sekunden mit einer Höhe ohne MwSt von 25,81 €).


Wahrscheinlich war das anders herum - zuerst wurde der Dialer installiert und dann ist die 09009er Nummer angewählt worden.



			
				Karo schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Internetverbindung durch mein Dialerschutzprogramm gekappt worden ist


Welches Programm hast Du? Zumindest vom "0190-Warner" ist bekannt, dass der Parameterabgleich am Computer u. U. länger dauert als die Einwahl des Modem zu der 0900er Nummer. Erst wenn dann die Dialereinwahl entdeckt wird, erfolgt die Trennung. Da die Abrechung jedoch pauschal, ab der ersten Verbindungssekunde, erfolgt, ist es damit bereits zu spät.

Die T-Com wird versuchen die Forderung unbeeindruckt eines Widerspruches durchsetzen. Man könnte nun hergehen und den Hersteller (Intexus) direkt mit dem Sachverhalt und dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der T-Com konfrontieren, da ja keine Leistung genutzt werden konnte (siehe CP).


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2005)

Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist auf Grund geltender Gesetze und Rechtsprechung nicht gestattet. 

Einzelfallberatung kann nur durch einen Anwalt erfolgen. 

cp


----------



## Counselor (20 Mai 2005)

Karo schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, ich habe gestern den Betrag ohne Dialer überwiesen ohne die Telekom zu informieren. Sollte ich jetzt trotzdem nochmal was schriftlich machen?


Ich würde es auf jeden Fall klarstellen, was bezahlt wird und was nicht. Die Telekom behält nämlich ihren Anteil voll ein und verteilt den Rest anteilig auf die restlichen Anbieter, wenn die Kunden nicht genau sagen, was bezahlt wird und was nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2005)

Er ja  schon in die erste Hilfe Hinweise gelesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Counselor,

dann werde ich heute gleich nochmal ein Schreiben rausschicken, aber diesmal normal per Post. Das Andere hatte ich per Einschreiben-Rückschein verschickt.
Ich werde auch den Rat im Notfall von CP annehmen und Intexus anschreiben. 
Reducal: Ich gehe über den Smartsurfer ins Netz, es wird wahrscheinlich so gewesen sein, wie Du meinst.
Aber ich habe auch gesehen, dass auf meiner Verbindungsübersicht beim Smartsurfer die Surfzeit schon zu Ende war und danach sich erst die Verbindung zum Dialer aktiviert hat. Ich war also eigentlich nicht mehr online.

Aber bei den ganzen Kosten für Brief usw., kann man nachher auch fast die 25 Euro bezahlen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen
Karo


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2005)

Man sollte sehr genau trennen zwischen subjektiven Wahrnehmungen, Fakten und Vermutungen. Bei Dialereinschlägen ist es nachträglich oft schwierig, die tatsächlichen Abläufe nachzuvollziehen.

Möglich ist sehr viel, einige Gedankenspiele kann man gleich ausschließen.

Der genannte Dialer wird sich nicht selbst installieren. Er könnte aber "fremdgesteuert" daherkommen. Das sind zunächst rein theoretische Möglichkeiten, die der Hersteller selbst nicht ausschließt: "Wenn ich ein Programm mittels Hintertür auf einen Rechner bringe, dann kann ich ALLES machen. Also auch die Eingabe von einem Programm umgehen und sofort die Einwahl veranlassen."

Wahrscheinlichere Ursachen können aber auch weitere Nutzer an dem PC oder nicht wirklich wahrgenommen Dialogeingaben sein, weil die wesentlichen Informationen oft sehr mangelhaft präsentiert werden.

Bei der RegTP gibt ein Programm zur Hashwert-Ermittelung. Mit dem Hashwert kann man in der Dialerdatenbank den Inhalteanbieter abfragen. Weiter kann man oft im Browser-Cache zu dem Tag der Einwahl passende Webseiten finden. So etwas kann zur Aufklärung beitragen, muss aber nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Captain Picard,

das Forum habe ich heute erst entdeckt und die Seite, die Du dort verlinkst auch.
Ich habe den Abend, als ich die Rechnung in der Hand hielt, mich erst auf den allgemeinen Seiten von dialerschutz.de informiert und dort wie gesagt nur gefunden, dass ich nur den Betrag von Telekom bezahlen soll, was anderes nicht.
Das andere (mit Hinweisen welchen Betrag man bezahlt) habe ich wie gesagt erst heute von Dir erfahren und zu lesen bekommen. Ich musste nur schnell den Abend noch handeln, da ich die Einzugsermächtigung vom Konto auch noch widerrufen musste.

Trotzdem danke, auch wenn ich den Satz eben nicht ok fand.

Karo


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2005)

Karo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe über den Smartsurfer ins Netz...


Was habe ich den schon verflucht - empfehlen kann ich das Tool jedenfalls nicht. Aber eines ist klar, der Smartsurfer ist kein Anti-Dialerprogramm!


			
				Karo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei den ganzen Kosten für Brief usw., kann man nachher auch fast die 25 Euro bezahlen.


Wer dabei schlechtes denkt, meint es wäre eines der Grundgedanken des Geschäftsmodells.

Mache das mit den Brief nach Berlin gleich, denn die Standardantwort der T-Com ist hier schon hinreichend bekannt und wird Dich nicht glücklicher machen.


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Reducal,

das er kein Ersatz ist für Dialer weiss ich (obwohl ich nie Probleme mit ihm hatte, da er sich immer rechtzeitig ausgeklinkt hat), deswegen habe ich jetzt auch die Nummern sperren lassen bei der T-Com (wofür ich auch mehr Grundgebühr jetzt zahlen muss).
Ich werde das auf jeden Fall noch schriftlich machen, was ich bezahlt habe und was nicht.
Dann warte ich ab.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für alles
Karo


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2005)

Karo schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen habe ich jetzt auch die Nummern sperren lassen bei der T-Com (wofür ich auch mehr Grundgebühr jetzt zahlen muss)


Was issn das für´n Schmarrn? Das Sperren von einzelnen Rufnummerngassen ist kostenlos - da hat man Dir wahrscheinlich einen teureren Vertrag (mit viiiel mehr Leistung als bisher) untergejubelt!


----------



## webwatcher (20 Mai 2005)

Karo schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen habe ich jetzt auch die Nummern sperren lassen bei der T-Com (wofür ich auch mehr Grundgebühr jetzt zahlen muss).


Wieso? Das ist bei der festen Nummernsperre ein einmaliger Betrag, die variable Nummernsperre ist 
nicht empfehlenswert. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96396#96396

ww


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Man hat zu uns gemeint, dass die Sperre mit unserem alten Vertrag nicht mehr möglich wäre, deshalb müssen wir jetzt 20 Cent pro Monat mehr bezahlen.
Ist das richtig mit den Logs? Das habe ich nämlich jetzt so gemacht.
Dann muss ich denen ja schon wieder auf die Füsse treten.

Karo


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Mai 2005)

Karo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Counselor,
> dann werde ich heute gleich nochmal ein Schreiben rausschicken, aber diesmal normal per Post. Das Andere hatte ich per Einschreiben-Rückschein verschickt.
> ....
> Karo



Falls Du ein Fax-Gerät hat oder eine Fax-Karte kannst Du auch faxen, allerdings bitte den Sendenachweis aufbewahren.


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Jurist,

danke für die Info.

Karo


----------



## webwatcher (20 Mai 2005)

Der Rosa Riese bietet zwei Möglichkeiten zur Nummernsperre:

Sicherheitspaket 


> Preise 						Monatlich  	1,99 EUR			Einmalig 		 9,90 EUR


oder die kostenlose (die nicht empfehlenswert ist )
Veränderbare Anschluss-Sperre   

ww


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2005)

Karo schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Intexus.exe Datei habe ich auf meinem Computer noch (aber isoliert).


Ich komme noch mal auf technische Aspekte zurück.

Der Hashwert dieses Dialers mit den RegTP-Programm wäre nützlich. Mich wundert der Dateiname. Von dem Laden gibt es eine Fülle von Dialern, die heißen eigentlich nie wie die Firma. Dann käme es zu gegenseitigen Dateiüberschreibungen, wenn jemand mehrere davon installieren würde.

Das sieht schon mal "schräg" aus. Normal wäre "firlefanz[xyz-10001,1].exe". Dann stände "firlefanz" für das Angebot und "xyz-10001" für den, der die Werbeprämie bekäme.

Zwei konkrete Fragen:

a) Gibt es einen Ordner "c:\Programme\intexus"?
b) Gibt es dort oder im Windows-Temp-Ordner ein Batch-Programm "*.bat" zu dem Einwahltag?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,

kann ich Dir leider im Moment nicht beantworten, da der Computer zu Hause steht und ich dort zur Zeit nicht bin.   
Jedenfalls steht wirklich im Norten Anti Virus Programm eine Datei mit Intexus, das habe ich gestern nochmal geprüft. Ein Programm hatte ich auch drauf, das hatte aber was mit Lustadventures zu tun (also irgendein Sexprogramm). So etwas habe ich aber wirklich nicht angewählt (sonst würde ich den Betrag auch bezahlen, mir ist soetwas sicherlich nicht peinlich, wie anderen). Das Programm habe ich gelöscht, aber es ist noch im Papierkorb zur Beweissicherung.

Hilft Dir das weiter, ansonsten muss ich nochmal heute nachmittag nachschauen?
Viele Grüsse
Karo


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Karo,

der wirkliche Dateiname des Dialers sowie der echte Hashwert wären schon von Interesse, wenn es darum geht, die Unsicherheiten zu beseitigen.

Das angesprochene "Lustadventures" wäre eine weitere Untersuchung wert.

Allgemein gesprochen werden in Tauschbörsen Dialer im Tarnanzug untergejubelt. Das geht natürlich auch mit Programmen, die im Vordergrund schön bunt aussehen, aber hinten heimlich fernsteuern und wählen lassen.

In jedem Fall Vorsicht mit solchen Programmen, Modemkabel ziehen oder die Dateien oder Download-URLs per PN an die Moderatoren hier senden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2005)

wenn man sich die 833 Dialer unter der Nummer anschaut, heisst gleich der erste "Intexus[.exe".
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1584258
Es ist wohl einer der "firmeneigenen Dialer", die die Firma intexus für "besondere Freunde und Kunden" einsetzt, wie z.B. den Herren mit dem Holocaust-Denkmal-Dialer... (ich finde den link zum firmeneigenen Dialerforum gerade nicht) (dafür spricht, dass intexus Inhalteanbieter ist)


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2005)

Zum wertvollen Holocaust-Dialer-Angebot haben wir auch einen Thread. Dort findet man auch das Originalzitat, dass solche Angebote nur mit dem OK der Geschäftsleitung ins Rennen gehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2005)

Das war ich gerade, sorry...
Es gibt auch den Dialer "lustadventures.exe", sogar mehrfach
nämlich:
90090001260-1680188 durchlaufend bis 90090001260-1680202

exemplarisch:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1680188

interessant: dort kommt dann der Inhalteanbieter aus Panama
N*D*, Pana-Medios Servicios Torre Banco Aliado Building Apartado 87 3727 Panama PANAMA. Kam mir schon mal unter, die Firma - aber ich habe im Moment technische Probleme mit meinem Archiv 
siehe whois lustadv***.net


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Aka-Aka, hallo Dietmar,

vielen lieben Dank für die nützliche Info.
Ich bin gerade an dem Schreiben für die Telekom beschäftigt um denen mitzuteilen, was ich bezahlt habe.

Dietmar, hier habe ich die Daten, die mein Schutzprogramm rausgeworfen hat. Bringen diese Dich weiter?

Daten:

Kategorie: Bedrohungsalarme
Datum,Funktion,Bedrohungsname,Ergriffene Maßnahme,Elementtyp,Ziel,Verdächtige Aktion,Version der Virendefinitionen,Produktversion,Benutzername,Computername,Details
21.04.2005 11:40:00,Virenprüfprogramm,Dialer.Stardial,Löschung fehlgeschlagen,Datei,N/A,N/A,200505040016,10.0.1.13,Ronny,HST-001,",Bedrohungskategorie: DialerQuelle: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ronny\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2DD2JIP0\Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004][1].exe,Beschreibung: Die Datei C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ronny\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2DD2JIP0\Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004][1].exe ist eine Dialer-Bedrohung."
21.04.2005 11:40:35,Virenprüfprogramm,Dialer.Intexus,Manuell gelöscht,Datei,N/A,N/A,200505040016,10.0.1.13,Ronny,HST-001,",Bedrohungskategorie: DialerQuelle: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ronny\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2DD2JIP0\Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004][1].exe,Beschreibung: Die Datei C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ronny\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2DD2JIP0\Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004][1].exe ist eine Dialer-Bedrohung."

Norton AntiVirus Quarantine-Bericht
Erstellt: Donnerstag, 19. Mai 2005 17:58:04
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dateiname
Ablageort
Status                     Größe                         Virenname
Benutzername               Maschinenname                 Domäne
Isolationsdatum
Sendedatum

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004][1].exe
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ronny\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2DD2JIP0
Backup-Kopie eines gelöschten Sicherheitsrisikos 118 KB Dialer.Intexus
Ronny                      HST-001                      ARBEITSGRUPPE
Donnerstag, 21. April 2005 11:40:35
Nicht gesendet

Eingerichter User ist mein Mann, also bitte nicht wundern über den Namen.

Karo


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2005)

Dieser Dialer  taucht ca 25 mal unter der Nummer ...1260 auf 

in allen Fällen handelt es sich um diesen Anbieter 


> N.  D. Pana-Medios Servicios Torre Banco Aliado Building Apartado 87 3727 Panama PANAMA


Die Fa Intexus als Registrierungsverpflichter und der  GF als Vertretungsberechtigter 
sollten  wissen,  von welche Domain dieser Dialer (mit den angehängten Parametern,
 die nicht in der RegTP stehen,   sondern nur mit * als Platzhalter)   stammt 

cp

PS: Eine der Domains ist relativ leicht zu erraten, und die Registrierung der Domain stimmt 
auch mit der des  des  Contentbetreibers überein,  diese scheint (nicht mehr? ) aktiv zu sein ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2005)

ein "Gratisdownload"?
dieser Dialer
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1680213

Panama, dass ich nicht lache


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

Hallo Aka-Aka,

also diese Seite habe ich nun definitiv nicht angewählt. 
Findest Du eventuell noch mehr?

Danke
Karo


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2005)

Aus dem Bericht des Schutzprogramms folgt der Dialername "Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004].exe", was zunächst "normal" aussieht. Es bleiben Fragen wie:
a) Gibt es weitere Dialer oder Softwarekomponenten?
b) Hat dieser Dialer gewählt oder wurde er rechtzeitig gelöscht?

Der kritische Zeitpunkt war 21.04.2005 11:40:35. Ich würde noch zu diesem Tag alle neuen Dateien mit der Suchfunktion auflisten und durchsehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Bericht des Schutzprogramms folgt der Dialername "Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004].exe", was zunächst "normal" aussieht. Es bleiben Fragen wie:
> a) Gibt es weitere Dialer oder Softwarekomponenten?
> b) Hat dieser Dialer gewählt oder wurde er rechtzeitig gelöscht?
> 
> ...



Hallo Dietmar,

so sehr kenne ich mich mit solchen Funktionen nicht aus (aber ich versuche ständig dazu zu lernen  ). Kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich da bei XP suchen soll? Bzw. wie ich nach Tagen suchen kann.

Danke
Karo


----------



## dvill (20 Mai 2005)

Zum Finden von Dateien:

"Start" -> "Suchen" -> "Nach Dateien und Ordnern..."

"Wonach soll gesucht werden?" -> "Nach Dateien und Ordnern"

Dann "Wann wurde die Datei geändert?" und "Datumsangabe"

und "Suchen"

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Mai 2005)

Windows Explorer  ....

 Nachedit   .... Dietmar war schneller und präziser (wie immer  :lol: )


----------



## Karo (20 Mai 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Finden von Dateien:
> 
> "Start" -> "Suchen" -> "Nach Dateien und Ordnern..."
> 
> ...



Hallo Dietmar,

ich habe einige Dateien gefunden, die ich nicht kenne, die auch mit der Zeit hinkommen.
Mal sehen. Ich möchte erst nochmal die Antwort von der Telekom abwarten.
Trotzdem danke ich Dir sehr für Deine Hilfe (und die Hilfe auch von Jurist)

ein schönes Wochenende

Karo


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2005)

@karo: ich hab noch ein paar Seiten gefunden, bisher alles Porno... Aber auf dem PC selbst müsste es doch Hinweise geben und eigentlich müsste es auch eindeutig klar sein, wo Du warst, aber meine Herren, intexus ist halt... naja... aquadratisch... bisschen nicht so... naja, man weiss ja...


			
				http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10269&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=[/url schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Fällen habe auch die vorgeschriebene, eindeutige Bezeichnung der Einwählprogramme nicht gestimmt. „Da wurden teilweise nur Platzhalter verwendet“, so Boll.



Nachtrag: Ich gehe _nicht_ davon aus, dass es sich hier um einen "Autodialer" handelt, so wie ich "Autodialer" verstehe (Einwahl ohne Einflussnahme des users). Ich würde zur Klärung Kontakt mit intexus empfehlen - die sind für ihre dialer verantwortlich und können auch die "session" angeben, bei der "der Vertrag" geschlossen worden ist. Im übrigen gehe ich von der Richtigkeit dessen aus, was hier berichtet wird (einschließlich der "subjektiven" Richtigkeit - aber hier wurde ja bisher noch nicht einmal etwas von "Ok-Fenstern" berichtet. Merkwürdig...



			
				reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte nun hergehen und den Hersteller (Intexus) direkt mit dem Sachverhalt und dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der T-Com konfrontieren, da ja keine Leistung genutzt werden konnte


Finde ich eine gute Idee.

Wahrscheinlich hat die Datei in Nortons Quarantäne auch einen passenden hashwert. Kann man hierprüfen:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html
--> "Hashwert ermitteln", linkt direkt auf die zip-datei

dann die Datei prüfen
Files\Content.IE5\2DD2JIP0\Lustadventures[sex4top,1,1004][1].exe
(bei mir klappt das problemlos, bei der RegTP musste ich den hashwert 2x eingeben, wenn ich ihn mit drag&drop reinkopiert hab - also nicht verwirren lassen)

http://dialer.regtp.de/Default.aspx
--> Kombinationssuche nach Rufnummer, Version und Hash-Wert des Dialers
--> suchseite aufrufen

--> Nur nach dem Hashwert des Dialers suchen
(hashwert dort reinkopieren)

Damit (Oder auch ohne) dann bei intexus anfragen (am besten schriftlich oder [email protected]**.de)


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2005)

karo schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls hat mir gestern die Telekom geantwortet, dass sie keinen Fehler feststellen können und ich zur Zahlung verpflichtet bin. Wie gesagt, habe ich keine Bestätigungen angeklickt, daß sich ein Programm oder Ähnliches bei mir installieren soll.


 Also ich fand die entsprechenden Dialer (lustadventure/sex4top) in verschiedenen Bewerbungen und an verschiedenen Orten und konnte nirgends einen Dialer finden, der _bei mir_ ein Verhalten gezeigt hätte, das an seiner Konformität erkennbare Zweifel erlauben würde. Ich fand zwar:
- unzureichende oder fehlende Impressumsangaben (impressumslink funktioniert nicht)
- irreführende Bewerbung ("kostenloser Zugang", "Gratisvideo" usw.)
- irreführende "Besitzverhältnisse" der Seiten (Panama/Hagen, in den AGB's "Gerichtsstand Hagen", im Dialer ein Anbieter aus Panama, auf anderen Seiten dann wieder one2bill-Dialer mit einem Inhalteanbieter aus der Schweiz)
- irreführende Banner (sehen aus, als gehörten sie zur Seite, gehören aber wo ganz anders hin)

also die übliche Kacke, die man gewöhnt ist - und gegen die offenbar auch keiner groß was einzuwenden hat. 

Das schliesst wirklich nicht aus, dass es so war, wie Du schreibst ("habe nichts bestätigt") - aber es lässt sich nicht nachvollziehen. Dass ziemlich verwirrend wirkt, was man da sieht, ist nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------

